

Spectacle.io - API for grabbing relevant images from any Web page - jondot
http://spectacle.io/

======
TimLeung
Love the concept as I was looking at an API for this :) might be cool in the
future if you guys can do re-sizing/cropping in the future too.

~~~
jondot
Thanks Tim, that's great to hear!

We have a separate service for resizing and cropping which isn't featured
there. Feel free to say hello, we'll be happy to learn about your usecase and
if possible offer some free help and pointers.

